# EOS-Mx or Powershot for Vacations



## meckley (Jan 29, 2017)

I am going on a vacation to England, Scotland, and Wales this summer. I also take college students to Europe every October and only want to carry a small camera when we tour on our free time. I had bought a used EOS M several years ago because I wanted a lighter camera, but I wanted good images. I was unhappy with the autofocus, but was happy with the images. Last year, I got a used EOS M3 and I was a little happier with it. However, there were still issues with the auto focus. Several years ago, I had Rebels with EF-S lenses and they were fairly light, but bulky. I didn't mind carrying them around. Now I have a 7D2 and it is bigger and heavier. Last summer in the Galapagos, the landscape and wildlife made it an easy decision to carry all of the weight and bulk of the 7D2 and four lenses. The 7D2 with a 24-105L seems to weigh more that the EOS M3 with 3 lenses. I want to purchase something new this summer before vacation. I have been looking at some of the higher end PowerShots. So, my question is - should I go with EOS M5 with interchangeable lenses or a PowerShot Point and Shoot? (I do not mind changing lenses - it is the image quality and autofocus time that will make my decision.)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2017)

I suspect even the M's slowish AF is faster than a high-end P&S. Personally, I find the M11-22 (18-35mm FFeq FoV) to be much more useful – particularly in Europe – than the 24-28mm FFeq wide end of a P&S.


----------



## meckley (Jan 29, 2017)

The M 11-22 is my favorite within a town/city. I use the EF-S 10-22 for this on the 7D2.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 29, 2017)

I think that the M5 with its DPAF will be faster than P&S cameras, but I have not closely studied the reviews. I have a G1X II. AF speed is slow, but generally acceptable, its not in the same ballpark IQ wise compared to my 5D MK III.

A SL1 might be what you are looking for, small, light, faster AF. The price is right too.

Personally, I'd want FF in order to capture the sweeping vistas, and low light in many of the attractions. A 6D with smaller lenses might be a good compromise. You can do a lot using a f/4 lens on full frame. The 24-105mm L covers a lot of territory but is not small.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 30, 2017)

My recommendation would be to trade up from you M3 to an M5. The M5 auto focus system is very good! Not as snappy or configurable as your 7D2, but a huge step up from the earlier M's. I've been using my M5 to shoot the kids (ages 4, 6, 7) around the house and outdoors and it keeps up pretty well. Unless I'm shooting a bunch of sports or wildlife the auto focus is certainly good enough. IQ is top notch as well, maybe a small improvement over your 7D2.

If you go with one of the M's, I second the recommendations to buy or rent the 11-22 lens. Its a terrific lens and you will appreciate the wider FOV in many of Europes cities. Very handy for landscapes as well.

Also, give some thought to Mt. Spokane's suggestion to look at a 6D as well. The 6D is an excellent camera and you can pick up a good used one for a song these days (under $900). That's a lot of IQ for this kind of money.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 30, 2017)

I second the M5.
I usually use a 5d3, and the M5 focusses very (surprisingly) quickly. Not as quick as 5d3, but quick enough to not even think much about it.
Especially if the light is good. In very low light, the focus is slower, but still works.
Being able to move the focus point with your thumb while looking through the viewfinder is fantastic. I hope they introduce this feature with their DSLR's.

The 11-22 is a great little lens. Small, light and cheap.
The 28 macro is really good too.

If you want a smaller p&s, look at the G5X (I don't like cameras without viewfinders).


----------

